#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Servidor DLNA (Projeto aberto para provedores)

## MorpheusX

*Estou atras de pessoas que queiram entrar no projeto...*

Toda a documentação, tem que ser distribuída no forum de graça, qualquer manutenção ou códigos novos para mikrotik ou rádios, também tem que ser compartilhados com os demais membros do fórum.

Quem quiser, favor deixar aqui uma mensagem com seu nome e msn! Sua experiencia em mikrotik, e também sua topologia de rede!

O projeto começara no dia 3 de fevereiro desse ano!

Obrigado

_MorpheusX (DLNA Project free)_

----------


## sergio

Posso participar como palpiteiro?  :Big Grin: 

Não conheço nada desses codecs e plugins para vídeos e ainda tenho uns problemas para entender o multicast de fato. 

Conheço Mikrotik +- e Linux. Problema é tempo, mas se várias pessoas estiverem envolvidas a carga de trabalho ficaria menor para cada um.

----------


## MorpheusX

sergio....
Ui.. me deu ate medo agora... Voce aqui ajudando e ainda fala que nao entende nada de mikrotik... kkkkkkkkkkk Agora o trem anda...  :Big Grin: 
Seja bem vindo... Fica de olho no topico... Ja to procurando algo bom para DLNA free!!

----------


## demattos

Nao sei se me equadro muito bem no perfil, mas tenho enteresse de contribuir com o projeto, minha rede esta em bridge mas estoou migrando para roteada, estou em testes em bancadas mas me entereso pelo projeto

msn [email protected]

----------


## MorpheusX

demattos
seja bem vindo... a minha rede e roteada tambem!!! PPPoE....  :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

SOBRE CODECS... 

DLNA & uPnP pode-ser usar varios codecs... Mas ae que vem a manha do negocio... Esta errado quem usa varios videos, com varios codecs... 

Motivos? Incompatibilidade de equipamentos, alguns podem rodar outros não...

Solução: O único codec 100% compatível com qualquer sistema e o MP4... Arquivos não ficam tão grandes e mantem a qualidade de imagem e video... Mas o MP4 tem um codec ou sub codec, muito iram falar em xvid, mpeg4 ou outro... O certo nesse caso e H.264/AVC video.

Alem de ter uma otima resolução, tem uma compressão muito bom... Um filme de 2 horas, com 720p, pode chegar a 1.5gigas. (Nossa e grande... Sim, grande mais não podemos esquecer e que um DVD de filme pode se chegar a 8gigas, mantem o nível de qualidade não e para qualquer um.)

Mas depende de alguns detalhes, como: quantidade de frames, qualidade de imagem, qualidade de som...

Com a entrada de mais pessoas ao grupo, vou colocando programas frees para cada um testar seu caso... Pois não existe uma receita de bolo. Pois cada caso e um caso!

----------


## PedroGabriel

Não manjo muita coisa mas o que poder ajudar estamos ai...

----------


## EribertoTorres

Também posso me apontar com palpiteiro?

----------


## andrelch

O que eu puder, ajudo.

----------


## elsamuray

morpheusX, demoro mano, 
nao tenho provedor, estou montando um negocio de midia digital, o sistema poderá me ser util no futuro, sou curioso e gosto do DLNA, entendo um pouco de codecs, videos, compressao, reencoding, etc etc, 
noque puder ajudar estamos ai, vc ja me ajudou em algumas coisas, mais uma vez grato
cadmo vinicius
msn: [email protected]

----------


## 1929

MorpheusX, é bom ver que voltou a encarar o DLNA. Você já andava meio desanimado, não com o processo, mas por outros motivos. 
Com seu retorno o assunto vai fervilhar com certeza.
Creio que aqui no forum você é o mais entendido neste assunto que interessa a todos.
Vamos acompanhar com toda a atenção este desenvolvimento

----------


## RockBells

Eu uso um servidor DLNA na minha rede predial onde os outros moradores com equipamentos compatíveis (PS3, TV's, etc), podem assistir aos filmes e seriados que se encontram nesse servidor. Tenho 9TB de filmes, músicas e seriados. 

Testei vários, e o que melhor me atendeu na época em que montei esse server (Ubuntu 9.10), foi o PS3 Media Server. Ele é free. O lance agora vai ser achar algum que rode de forma compatível com o atual sistema/rede de muitos provedores.

Meu provedor está em bridge até as torres (hotspots), dae pra frente é roteada pra cada subrede de seu hotspot. 80% ainda é 2.4, onde não garante uma largura de banda suficiente pra despachar o fluxo gerado pelo DLNA. Teria que restringir especificamente à equipamentos 5.8.

Mas se eu puder ajudar de alguma forma ou de outra, estarei acompanhando este tópico.

----------


## inovatech

Bom dia a todos, tbem gostaria de fazer parte desse projeto, hoje tenho uma rede toda em bridge e com pppoe, gostaria de transformar ela em uma rede roteada.

----------


## paulojrandrade

Se os Senhores me permitirem, gostaria muito tb de participar do projeto. Estou adquirindo um server somente para isso.

ja entramos em contato com um proprietario de locadora, para fazermos uma parceria, ou seja devido aos diretos autorais, teriamos uma parceria sobre a licença q ele detem. Essa locadora tem tando DVDs qnto Blu-Rays, e o mesmo esta dentro do projeto.
Sobre o q o nosso amigo MorpheusX falou, concordo em ultilizar apenas um codec, padronizar, alem de 99% dos equipamento de hoje lerem de boa o MP4.
Estou com uma TV Led fullHD novinha em casa, uso a internet do provedor onde trabalho, me conecto em 5.8, ja testei e consegui 38Mb real.
Ou seja to loco pra esteriar minha 40" heheheh

Abraço a todos

----------


## adrianofante

Olá pessoal, sempre venho buscando alternativas para agregar valores no provedor, afinal a concorrência está cada dia mais dificil! e uma das minhas tentativas foi com um servidor DLNA, testei vários....vários mesmo rsrs...fazer ele rodar dentro da rede interna foi fácil, o que eu não consigui AINDA foi com que o cliente que está atrás de um nano configurado como router acessar o server...mas enfim estou disposto a ajudar no que estiver ao meu alcance, meu msn é [email protected] , ahh...uma das coisas que fiz para agregar foi um siste de filmes onde eu crio um filtro no site e somente usuários de dentro da rede acessam, mas vou liberar temporariamente para que quiser dar uma olhada, é só acessar Olá Telecom | Cinema Online - Filmes, Séries, Entretenimento e Diversão!

até mais galera!

----------


## leonardolinux

Bom dia

Trabalho com Mikrotik (Experiência 1 ano e 3 meses) - linux (4 anos) - Estudando Roteamento Dinamico - Asterisk (1 ano), quero ajudar junto.
Tenho bastante interesse em participar.
[email protected]

----------


## uesleycorrea

Tô dentro. Já mexi bastante com windows media, e tenho interesse em ajudar a desenvolver uma solução assim.

----------


## nordestino

estamos aé tambem,sou novo no forum,mas o que precisar estaremos desenvolvendo tambem. não tenho servidor DNLA mas pretento agregar no meu provedor

----------


## osmano807

Bem, sabem que eu sempre estou por aí para ajudar. Eu só não posso ajudar sozinho  :Smile:

----------


## elsamuray

adrianofante, 
é exatamente isto que eu tinha idealizado junto com o morpheusX em outro topico, no entanto nao utilizando o streaming do windows media, mas sim alguma forma atraves do padrao DLNA, mesmo que a maneira de compartilhamento que tu fez seja UPnP com o codec do windows, ainda enfrentaria alguns problemas quanto a compatibilidade com alguns equipamentos, como tv´s, PS3, dentre outros, mas parabens pelo site, ficou bom, muito bom, vc saberia alguma forma de integraristo com o DLNA para outros dispositivos????? ou mesmo os pc´s

----------


## netuai

to ki

----------


## MorpheusX

Beleza galera... De inicio eu vou fazer um projeto simples... Coisa de leigo mesmo... Em cima do Windows 7... O OsMano tem mais conhecimento em cima do LINUX sobre isso do DLNA... Como ante ontem meu primo-amigo de infância faleceu, fiquei meio ausente.. mas isso não vem ao caso... Hoje estou separando o material para a gente ver certinho nessa próxima semana...  :Smile:

----------


## adrianofante

> adrianofante, 
> é exatamente isto que eu tinha idealizado junto com o morpheusX em outro topico, no entanto nao utilizando o streaming do windows media, mas sim alguma forma atraves do padrao DLNA, mesmo que a maneira de compartilhamento que tu fez seja UPnP com o codec do windows, ainda enfrentaria alguns problemas quanto a compatibilidade com alguns equipamentos, como tv´s, PS3, dentre outros, mas parabens pelo site, ficou bom, muito bom, vc saberia alguma forma de integraristo com o DLNA para outros dispositivos????? ou mesmo os pc´s


Primeiramente obrigado pelo elogio do site. 

Quanto a integração acho dificil pois o site foi feito em joomla, mas se alguém tiver alguma idéia estamos ai....

Morpheus alguma novidade sobre o projeto?

T+

----------


## MoRhY

KKkk,
Isso parece aqueles filmes que voltam ao passado heim (Morph ) 

Fico feliz que esteja nesse seu projeto, alias, esse poderia ser mais um de velhos outros que fizemos juntos (kkk), ai ai, se o IRC fosse como antigamente, muita coisa era diferente, muita coisa tava andando mais rápido e muitas amizades não se perderiam no tempo....

Bom DLNA, tenho rodando, 100% em Linux, não é complicado de se fazer, o problema e "Gerenciar", pois quando me refiro a esse termo, não é somente colocar conteudos atualizados e correr para o abraço, é preciso se atentar a banda, backbone, QoS etc,,,,,.

Muitos problemas irão começar a aparecer como PPS, porém facilmente contornado com a quantidade de frames transmitidos, problemas de usuários com serviço DLA na rede também (Para quem usa Bridge em tudo), também contornável com regras básicas no firewall, mais o mais estressante e todo mundo enchendo o saco com a questão de burocracia, documentação, legalidade etc... isso ainda é complicado e não é facil de resolver.

Eduardo, opsssss, desculpa hehehehehehhe
Vamos andar ai, qualquer coisa que eu poder ir ajudando estamos andando, se tiver dificuldades to no #Rondonia, opsss esse não existe mais, no MSN então.

Serio, quem for brincar de DLA, tenham em mente que é muito legal, mais inconvenientes vão aparecer, porém é interessante, muito mesmo.

To na área, e só chamar


Abraços meu amigo, sinto falta dos IRContros....

----------


## elsamuray

iae morhy, sou de RO, tu é donde]/?

----------


## MorpheusX

Fala Anderson... Ops Morhy...kkkkk
Pois e rapa, eu ja tenho o DLNA aqui a 1 ano ja, funcionar bem, eu tava no projeto XBCM desda epoca do XBOX quando a fizemos a nova dash... 
Agora e que muita gente quer HD... Problemas tambem em varios dash e o codecs...
Acabei de testar em VP8 (novo codec do Youtube)... Muito bom... Mais consumo de banda exagerado... 

Abraços

----------


## MorpheusX

> iae morhy, sou de RO, tu é donde]/?


A gente nasceu em PVH... Mas nao moramos mais em PVH...  :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

Ta novidades....
Andei testando tudo que foi aplicativos que encontrei grátis... Para codec... Então vamos la...
1 - Como sabem, eu vou usar um critério, DVD ORIGINAL...

2 - Ripem com o maximo de qualidade, de preferencia o tamanho sempre igual ao original (imagem) o audio fica a sua escolha... Você pode ter 2 ou mais audios, e legenda, não esqueça que isso torna o video ainda maior alguns megas.

3 - Como eu disse eu vou desenvolver em conjunto com voces... Então primeiro passo:

PRIMEIRO: 
peguem um DVD original e ripem... Procurem a melhor qualidade, ao ripar, utilizem qualquer CODEC por enquanto de preferencia MP4 AVC... Se não conseguir direto, utilize outro codec como XVID! (Sobre os frames, coloque no maximo 24 frames não perde a qualidade e o arquivo não fica tão grande)
OBS: Ripar o DVD de filme direto para MP4 AVC com qualidade igual ao do DVD pode demorar ate 5 horas... Então as vezes e bom usar dois programas.

Fica agora aberto a que? Você procurarem achar uma forma de fazer a ripagem. Procurem no google, vamos escolher todos juntos um bom programa.

RECOMENDO DE INICIO:

Free DVD to AVI MP4 WMV MPEG 3GP FLV Converter
(Otimo programa mais lento se for direto para AVC)

Terça a gente começa a mexer com o teste do servidor DLNA, nesse caso um sistema free e mais basico. Depois um sistema free e completo.

Ate terça pessoal!

----------


## osmano807

Humm, não sou especialista, mas ouvi dizer que o audio que é a maior parte no arquivo...

E não creio que as pessoas têm sistema de áudio > 5.1, então botando um audio com qualidade 8 e vídeo com qualidade 10 (escala arbritária), reduziria o tamanho.

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Amigos,

*Tenho algumas dúvidas:
*
*DLNA x Multicast:*

Pelo que sei o DLNA não é multicast, já que o cliente dá um "play" e o filme começa, ou seja, este filme será enviado diretamente para ele consumindo assim uma determinada banda, mesmo em wireless 5.8 se tivermos muitos clientes assistindo filmes provavelmente prejudicará o acesso a web ou poderá deixar outros clientes sem banda ou com o vídeo travando correto?

Se for assim seria melhor investir em uma tecnologia que faça uso o multicast, pois mesmo em uma rede cabeada a transmissão de conteúdos sob-demanda faz a rede ficar bem carregada.

*Locadora Virtual:*

Concerteza o DLNA é uma ótima opção para fazer uma locadora virtual, mas pelo que já li e conversei ter o filme original não te garante o direito de transmiti-lo na internet, muito menos para ilimitados clientes, para isso é necessário ter um contrato fechado com a produtora do mesmo, e normalmente elas só liberam filmes antigos que já lucraram com a venda de dvd, tv a cabo, etc.

Ah mas a NetMovies, NetFlix, TerraTV, BlockBuster e EnterPlay fazem isso, e fazem mesmo, mas é tudo filme antigo(entre no site, e confiram o acervo) e além disso eles tem contrato fechado com os estúdios e não uma cópia original do filme.

Se fosse assim os sites citados acima colocaram filmes novos on-line assim ganhariam muito mais dinheiro, e operadoras como a NET alugaria seus filmes on-demand por R$ 0,99 ou até daria de graça.

Temos que repensar sobre qual conteúdo transmitir, sem interferir em direitos autorais e pirataria, pois isso concerteza não vai dar certo, uma hora a casa "cai", principalmente se a coisa for crescendo!

Sou muito a favor de novas receitas para o provedor, mas nada que vá te trazer dor de cabeça no futuro.

Também acho muito interessante a tecnologia DLNA mas para outros fins.

Sorte a todos.

----------


## adrianofante

> Humm, não sou especialista, mas ouvi dizer que o audio que é a maior parte no arquivo...
> 
> E não creio que as pessoas têm sistema de áudio > 5.1, então botando um audio com qualidade 8 e vídeo com qualidade 10 (escala arbritária), reduziria o tamanho.


concordo plenamente com o osmano, acredito que seria um diperdicio de espaço ripar os audios em 5.1.

----------


## adrianofante

> Amigos,
> 
> *Tenho algumas dúvidas:
> *
> *DLNA x Multicast:*
> 
> Pelo que sei o DLNA não é multicast, já que o cliente dá um "play" e o filme começa, ou seja, este filme será enviado diretamente para ele consumindo assim uma determinada banda, mesmo em wireless 5.8 se tivermos muitos clientes assistindo filmes provavelmente prejudicará o acesso a web ou poderá deixar outros clientes sem banda ou com o vídeo travando correto?
> 
> Se for assim seria melhor investir em uma tecnologia que faça uso o multicast, pois mesmo em uma rede cabeada a transmissão de conteúdos sob-demanda faz a rede ficar bem carregada.
> ...



Gilson acredito que a maioria dos amigos aqui do forum que estão querendo implantar o DLNA na rede seja por causa da compatibilidade com os dispositivos autais, hj em dia celular, tv, dvd, etc...tudo está vindo com DLNA o que facilita. 

No meu caso por exemplo criei um site de filmes (não vamos dicutir legalidade agora) que roda somente na minha intranet Olá Telecom | Cinema Online - Filmes, Séries, Entretenimento e Diversão! porém se esse conteudo chegasse direto na tv, dvd, celular do cliente seria bem mais facil. 

Tenho uma TV Sony Bravia com dlna e acesso a internet, e recentemente a NetMovies criou um canal só para filmes muiiitooo legal.

Morpheus sei que vc tem uma sony também vc sabe que tipo de sistema os caras usam para fazer isso?

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Creio que antes de pensarmos em trafegar video, o que consumirá muito da fatia de banda atual, pensar como manter eficiencia no transporte desses dados já que a maioria busca aqui no forum solução para aumentar sua banda somente com trafego internet.

Tenho aqui como referencia videos de qualidade como no Youtube, consomem certa de 2Mb, este tipo de serviço tem tendencia de utilização constante pelo usuário..

O que preocupa é a quantidade de usuários que vão utilizar o serviço, de que forma, e o quanto vai consumir da rede, dependendo do formato da rede fica inviavel o serviço, como no meu que a topologia é em estrela (em anexo), uma solução no meu caso seria colocar nos POPs principais o servidor para distribuição ou mesmo ter cabeamento ou radios parrudos.


*Segue alguns equipamentos para distribuição de Video/TV (Empresas):*
- Hardware: TECSYS DO BRASIL INDUSTRIAL LTDA
- Hardware: ..:: Pr
- Hardware: SYSNE Equipamentos para TV a cabo, MMDS e TV Aberta
- Hardware: http://www.intelcom.ind.br/catalogo.php
- Software (Recomendo): Transmitir sua m
- Software (Em Ingles): MythTV in Detail
- Software: Network-Integrated Multimedia Middleware
- Software (Em Ingles): NetUP IPTV Probe - IPTV streams monitoring

*
- Explicações e entendimento:*
- Software IPTV 



Anderson

----------


## deivisonmoraes

Opa, me interesso também, trabalho à algum tempo com mikrotik e linux (debian pra ser mais específico rs ). Minha rede é roteada com OSPF e utilizo pppoe em freeradius. 

[email protected]

----------


## 1929

Anderson, e o que tecnologia o YouTube usa para os vídeos? Se vídeos de alta definição consomem 2 mega, não teria como armazenar no servidor os filmes com a mesma tecnologia do Youtube? Teria a mesma qualidade que com o DLNA?

Se fosse assim, eliminaria a necessidade de um receptor especializado. Faria tudo dentro do ambiente que o usuário já está acostumado.

----------


## paulojrandrade

Opa... tarde a todos, estive dando uma olha e fucei um pouco em casa o XBMC para Windows, e coloquei internet em minta Tv (Philips serie 6000), Me perdi na configuração do XBMC, pois compartilhei umas pastas de Audio, videos e fotos, só para brincar, o estranho q ao scanear pela TV ele mostrava meu PC mas nao mostrava as pastar q compartilhei no programa e sim umas pastas nada haver e com apenas alguns videos, mas os videos q eu queria ver (clipes em FullHD) nao consegui assitir pois nao os encontrei. Depois tentei tb com o PS3mediaServer, esse nem mostrar as pastas mostrou.
Gostaria de saber se alguem tem algum tuto para configurar essas interfaces desses programas. para mim ajudaria muito para os testes de banda, QOS etc etc.
Obrigado a todos

----------


## osmano807

> Anderson, e o que tecnologia o YouTube usa para os vídeos? Se vídeos de alta definição consomem 2 mega, não teria como armazenar no servidor os filmes com a mesma tecnologia do Youtube? Teria a mesma qualidade que com o DLNA?
> 
> Se fosse assim, eliminaria a necessidade de um receptor especializado. Faria tudo dentro do ambiente que o usuário já está acostumado.


HTTP. DLNA também usa HTTP (nunca ouvi de stream multicast em DLNA, talvez tenha fora do padrão)

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Anderson, e o que tecnologia o YouTube usa para os vídeos? Se vídeos de alta definição consomem 2 mega, não teria como armazenar no servidor os filmes com a mesma tecnologia do Youtube? Teria a mesma qualidade que com o DLNA?
> 
> Se fosse assim, eliminaria a necessidade de um receptor especializado. Faria tudo dentro do ambiente que o usuário já está acostumado.


Olá 1929,

O Youtube utiliza compressão de videos proprietario, mas em nosso caso podemos utilizar o que há no mercado e adapdando em relação a qualidade e compressão, para se ter uma boa experiencia recomendo utilizar o Windows Media Player com o plug-in SERVER, lá voce consegue fazer alterações na compressão, etc...

Obs: no post anterior dei algumas opções, sendo uma delas do receptor (hardware) que captura a TV, Midias, etc.. para jogar no sistema DLNA, TV a Cabo, IPTV, etc...

O DLNA nada mais é do que um padrão de industria que lê formatos de video, fotos e ferramentas que agregam serviços da internet, por exemplo, tenho uma TV e um BluRay que possui recursos DLNA, alem do basico de ver DVD, BluRay e fotos consigo por eles ter acesso a sites especificos como Youtube e do fabricante do equipamento.


Noticia:
G1 > Tecnologia - NOTÍCIAS - Google compra empresa de tecnologia de compressão de vídeo


Anderson

----------


## 1929

Entendi, Anderson.

O que eu estava imaginando era algo que escapasse da necessidade de ter mais um equipamento para recepção.

O que o Terra usa no Terra TV?

Logicamente que assistir filme num monitor não é o mesmo que numa TV, especialmente uma HD. No caso das TVs, muitas já vem preparadas para receber diretamente conexão com a internet, mas não é um padrão ainda nas residências.
E o provedor ter que fazer mais um comodato de um receptor, poderá sair da realidade dos provedores.
Mas é importante esta procura por uma solução viável economicamente. Se encontrasse um receptor compatível com DLNA a preços módicos, seria bom.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Entendi, Anderson.
> 
> O que eu estava imaginando era algo que escapasse da necessidade de ter mais um equipamento para recepção.
> 
> O que o Terra usa no Terra TV?
> 
> Logicamente que assistir filme num monitor não é o mesmo que numa TV, especialmente uma HD. No caso das TVs, muitas já vem preparadas para receber diretamente conexão com a internet, mas não é um padrão ainda nas residências.
> E o provedor ter que fazer mais um comodato de um receptor, poderá sair da realidade dos provedores.
> Mas é importante esta procura por uma solução viável economicamente. Se encontrasse um receptor compatível com DLNA a preços módicos, seria bom.


Olá 1929,

Os equipamentos que falei são "emissores".

Não sei o que o Terra TV usa, mas basicamente pode ate ser um servidor parrudo com 2 Placas de Captura de Video utilizando o Windows Media Player Server, sendo uma placa de rede para os videos que está rodando no ar (ex: DVD) e a outra para programação ao vivo ou sequencial da programação.

No cliente/usuário basicamente estou tendo como base o sistema via browser, computador mesmo, mas dá para fazer alterações tambem colocando um Set-Top-Box com entrada ethernet, cabo coaxial, etc.. 

Um sistema compativel com DLNA ja existe, porem cada fabricante de TV, BluRay, etc.. disponibiliza o conteudo que quiser.. por exemplo a LG disponibiliza o conteudo da internet pelo seu "NetCast" que são videos do Youtube e visualização de midias sendo video, audio e foto no padrão DLNA (.mp4, .avi, .jpg, .gif, etc..)

Um sistema facil de fazer isso, tanto na Internet e na TV é o sistema HPNA, por trabalhar tanto com Coaxial e IP.

Com R$ 3 mil reais voce monta uma estrutura boa para transmissão de video como Terra TV que é um *Servidor* bom, Placa de Captura Mediana e armazenamento para programação. Se a intensão é dar opção de programação, voce investe em mais Placas de Captura, pode por exemplo conectar um canal aberto e transmitir.

Exemplo do que estou falando:
- RedeTV! Em rede com voc
- SuperCanais - TV Online Gr

O segundo é bem interessante onde informa a banda que requer para transmissão em tempo real, tambem obeserve a qualidade da imagem.


Anderson

----------


## 1929

o da RedeTV rodou tranquilo. A imagem é bem razoável. Mas é na tela do monitor. Numa tela apropriada deve ficar muito bom.

Teria que descobrir qual o processo utilizado na transmissão.

Já o TVonline não carregou muito bem.

Uma coisa que como você disse, vai exigir um planejamento muito bom, mas bom mesmo, é para o caso da exibição por demanda. Imaginem 50 usuários cada um querendo ver uma coisa diferente.
Vai ser uma zorra.

Neste caso da RedeTV há uma programação. 
Segundo aquele tópico do CATV sobre a transmissão de vídeo, ele assegura que cerca de 500k é o que ocupa cada exibição , independente de quantos usuários irão receber o vídeo, já que é multicast.
Daí seria o caso de montar uma grade de programação.. Se for 500K, com 10mega disponível para isso na rede, já teremos 20 exibições simultâneas.

----------


## elsamuray

1929
eu possuo uma philips 40" elea ja vem com um app do terraTV, funciona melhor que youtube aqui em casa, net de 1mb e com delay alto ainda, adsl lixo kkkkkk,
enfim, se descobrir a codificaação poderiamos ate fazer um app ou site em html compativel com a TV, pois a sansung do meu primo tbm roda o terraTV, e ambas acessam internet vi um browser proprio, so nao achei ainda um site que rode o video direto no browser, outro dia tentei rodar por streaming uns em flash e justintV mas sem sucesso,.

eu tinha dado a ideia anteriormente justamente de se fazer uma webpage ou um app para android que rodasse com DLNA ou outro sistema, já que já é possivel encontrar players android por ai a preços de menos de 300 reais, estou comprando essa semana 1 do site dealextreme por 150 reais, chega daqui uns 60 dias, pq vem da china kkkkk mas vou testar pra ve se serve pra mim aqui.(trabalharei com digital signage).

----------


## osmano807

TerraTv não lembro, mas o stream ao vivo da redetv usava rtmp.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> o da RedeTV rodou tranquilo. A imagem é bem razoável. Mas é na tela do monitor. Numa tela apropriada deve ficar muito bom.
> 
> Teria que descobrir qual o processo utilizado na transmissão.
> 
> Já o TVonline não carregou muito bem.
> 
> Uma coisa que como você disse, vai exigir um planejamento muito bom, mas bom mesmo, é para o caso da exibição por demanda. Imaginem 50 usuários cada um querendo ver uma coisa diferente.
> Vai ser uma zorra.
> 
> ...


Olá 1929,

O da RedeTV não sei qual codec usa, mas sei que é um Servidor XServe da Apple (R$ 30 mil) proprio para isso.

Do planejamento, imagine nós sermos uma SKY/NET que tem por exemplo 100 canais e não a RedeTV que é apenas um unico canal, bem, a Sky esta transmitindo todos os 100 canais simultaneamente, entre imagens HD, comum, radios, etc.. estimo consumo de banda de 60Mb, cada cliente somente vai "sintonizar através de IP" o canal, mas a banda continuará sendo 60Mb sendo 1 ou 1000 usuários visualizando.

Para tanto, voce tem que ter um servidor e placa de rede para suportar o numero de requisições que serão grandes, e não a largura de banda.

O Consumo de banda quem defini é você no servidor, isso implica na qualidade da imagem (tamanho da tela), mas 500Kb deve ficar como da RedeTV ou um pouco pior.

Ai voce se pergunta como será disponibilizado os canais, pela Web voce cria interface Asp ou Html direcionando os "botoes" aos IPs de cada Canal.

Para funcionar no Set-Top-Box para ter interatividade programação x usuário atraves desses equipamentos, recomendo a utlizar a estudar o software GINGA:
Portal do Software Público Brasileiro

Para referencia, leia: Televisão digital – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


Anderson

----------


## Pirigoso

Ta morpheus comprei uma Sony Bravia 3D com DLNA e DTVI , ja ta la em casa to saindo de férias esta semana e assim que voltar vamo fazer a bagaça funcionar atras do rádio

----------


## adrianofante

pessoal é interessante todos darem uma olhada nesses links aqui:


MikroTik RouterOS &bull; View topic - Forwarding of DLNA protocols

Manual:Multicast detailed example - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## edsaboia

Galéra ja fiz testes aqui na minha rede com DLNA assistindo um filme FULL HD por cliente o consumo de banda é de 10 Mega...entao em rede wireless bandona.

Abraço.

----------


## adrianofante

> Galéra ja fiz testes aqui na minha rede com DLNA assistindo um filme FULL HD por cliente o consumo de banda é de 10 Mega...entao em rede wireless bandona.
> 
> Abraço.


impossivel....reveja isso....provavelmente os codecs que vc utilizou não são os corretos.

Portanto antes de falar para alguem abandonar o projeto estude melhor.

----------


## elsamuray

la em casa utilizando um media server que nao me recordo o nome, consegui ocupar no maximo 6mbps um filme HD 720p, mechendo fuçando e tal, consegui um reencoder nesse mesmo programa passando um video hd720p em aproximadamente 2mbps, entao penso que ainda da pra passar, a detalhe passei do meu note pro roteador 8186 generico via wi-fi, e do router pra tv via cabo...
entao bem configurado acredito que da pra passar tranquilo por wireless

----------


## MorpheusX

Anderson

Desculpa, mas o codec proprietário do youtube e o h.264 e o vp8, são códigos abertos. A diferença e outra coisa, HTML5. Mas ja tem programas fazendo videos em HTML5 (mp4).

 :Smile: 

Abraços!

----------


## MorpheusX

Achouuuuu...  :Big Grin: 

Exatamente, depende muito de configuração...

----------


## MorpheusX

Pronto... Voltei...

Seguinte, DLNA e bem diferente de streaming viu... Streaming você tem um CODEC especifico, seja ele WMV ou AVI ou MPGE. Voce não consegue tirar um streaming do HTTP e colocar em uma TV por exemplo.

Andei conversando com o FABIANO MORAES, responsável pela rede UOL/TERRA de videos. A conversa foi massa, tirei suco de pedra, sim, eles usam LINUX, sim eles usaram um tempo XBMC, agora tao usando um UBUNTU com um MEDIA UBUNTU.
Reclamações: tem cliente que tem link de 512kbps, querendo assistir filmes de 720p (4megas por segundo). E isso faz travamentos. O que eles pedem para a pessoa diminuir a resolução e esperar alguns minutos. (logico que muda o som tambem)

Exite um servidor dlna chamado ISEDORA, infelizmente e pago, mais simples e muito facil. O que e mais interresante dele, e você colocar o tamanho de pacotes do video...
Exemplo: 
Mande um pacote de 15 megas (uns 7 minutos de video).
Daqui a 5 minutos, mande mais 15 megas.
Ele detectar tambem quando o video esta proximo de acabar. Se o cliente tiver uma banda de 10 megas... ele vai consumir apenas um pouco... depois para, e consome de novo... nem da para atrapalhar a navegação.

Uma coisa, acho muita besteira colocar arquivos de 1080p. Acho que apenas 480p ou 720p ja esta bom. Sendo que sempre vai aparecer em TELA CHEIA.

Outra coisa, estou testando o novo codec do YOUTUBE o HTML5 (MP4 ou vp8). Qualidade excelente... Mas ele trabalha mais por tempo, e não por frames... Muito interresante ele... Um arquivo de 23 minutos, tem exatamente 180 megas, no maximo 195 megas. Isso com qualidade de 848x480 pixels (480). Agora vou testar em 1280x720 (720).

Sobre o DLNA...

Quem tiver tempo, faz um favor, procurem um DLNA (server) free. E vamos ver as portas que ele abre, qual o trafego que ele tem e etc... Hoje estou usando o Isedora. Simples e funcional, roda tanto em HMTL (no navegador) quanto em qualquer aparelho.  :Smile: 
So não gostei que ele não converte alguns formatos. Mais ae e uma questão de padronização.

----------


## MorpheusX

Voltando ao projeto...

Sky lan

SKY também é DLNA!!! LOL

----------


## MorpheusX

Gente testem o VP8 o codec oficial da Google.. 

Desculpa o palavrão.. MAIS VAI TOMAR NO CÚ!!!

Pense em um CODEC poderoso.. Você coloca nele a velocidade de streaming... Eu fiz testes com um ANIME de 300megas em MKV... Resolução de 1280x800 pixels... 

Deixei o tamanho do video original e colocar a TAXA DE TRANSFERENCIA em 384kb...
Pra minha surpresa... O arquivo ficou com 120 megas... E QUALIDADE FANTASTICA!!! Tem que ve para acreditar!!!

----------


## endnet

Caro MorpheusX,

Daria para usar esse codec para transmissão de canais de tv, cameras on-line, por exemplo?




> Gente testem o VP8 o codec oficial da Google.. 
> 
> Desculpa o palavrão.. MAIS VAI TOMAR NO CÚ!!!
> 
> Pense em um CODEC poderoso.. Você coloca nele a velocidade de streaming... Eu fiz testes com um ANIME de 300megas em MKV... Resolução de 1280x800 pixels... 
> 
> Deixei o tamanho do video original e colocar a TAXA DE TRANSFERENCIA em 384kb...
> Pra minha surpresa... O arquivo ficou com 120 megas... E QUALIDADE FANTASTICA!!! Tem que ve para acreditar!!!

----------


## MorpheusX

Pelo que sei sim... Mais não testei ainda endnet...

Eu não faço transmissão de canais de TV... O problema e acha o programa que faça, eu to digamos empenhado ainda no DLNA, depois eu vou estudar algo para ser AO VIVO!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## viunet

ola,,, que bom,, ver o projeto ... novo no under,.,,
Amigos aki no provedor tambem tenho um projeto de videos.. oline
porem. o sistema nao e copativel com smartv

dlna e um soluçao... possivel;;;

----------


## adrianofante

> Gente testem o VP8 o codec oficial da Google.. 
> 
> Desculpa o palavrão.. MAIS VAI TOMAR NO CÚ!!!
> 
> Pense em um CODEC poderoso.. Você coloca nele a velocidade de streaming... Eu fiz testes com um ANIME de 300megas em MKV... Resolução de 1280x800 pixels... 
> 
> Deixei o tamanho do video original e colocar a TAXA DE TRANSFERENCIA em 384kb...
> Pra minha surpresa... O arquivo ficou com 120 megas... E QUALIDADE FANTASTICA!!! Tem que ve para acreditar!!!


Como você fez esse teste? alguma ferramenta especifica? algum servidor dlna?

Obrigado.

----------


## adrianofante

pessoal aqui contém uma lista de vários softwares para media server:

List of UPnP AV media servers and clients - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

quem puder ir testanto alguns seria legal..obrigado.

----------


## viunet

Amigos nao tenho certa ate que ponde este video pode ajuda... porem perguntos ao colegas mais experientes.. tem possibilidade do sistema dlna ter este aspector grafico...

- aki estou testanto o serviio para win.. e ele mostra as pastas...

----------


## 1929

Tchê, conseguiu ver a marca do decodificador? Me pareceu que é Prolog ou prologic? Tentei travar a imagem, mas não deu para ler direito.
Os caras fazem um vídeo mas não dão atenção a este detalhe.

----------


## endnet

Eu travei aqui e deu pra lê PROGIC

----------


## endnet

Achei o site da PROGIC aqui:
Progic lança Set-top-box IP com tecnologia brasileira

----------


## 1929

Eu não consegui travar corretamente. Mas agora você confirmou. 
aqui está o link do fabricante.

Cara, tu não imagina o bem que fêz ao postar este equipamento.
Faz tempo que eu procurava algo para usar com "thin-client". Este acho que vai dar para o que quero. 

Progic - Upgrade your projects

----------


## viunet

> Eu não consegui travar corretamente. Mas agora você confirmou. 
> aqui está o link do fabricante.
> 
> Cara, tu não imagina o bem que fêz ao postar este equipamento.
> Faz tempo que eu procurava algo para usar com "thin-client". Este acho que vai dar para o que quero. 
> 
> Progic - Upgrade your projects


Amigo vc tem ideia de como esse aparelho funciona ,,, e do seu servidor ...???

----------


## MorpheusX

Hummmm...

Isso e interresante.... Mais vou continuar aprimorando o DLNA em um server mais calmo... o VP8 tem vantagens e desvantagens...  :Big Grin: 

Sabado eu devo colocar mais coisas aqui!!! Sobre

----------


## viunet

concertesa.. o dnla e mais barato... VP8 - Onde consigo um programa bom para fazer teste ..

----------


## adrianofante

> Eu não consegui travar corretamente. Mas agora você confirmou. 
> aqui está o link do fabricante.
> 
> Cara, tu não imagina o bem que fêz ao postar este equipamento.
> Faz tempo que eu procurava algo para usar com "thin-client". Este acho que vai dar para o que quero. 
> 
> Progic - Upgrade your projects


o complicado é o preço do equipamento...totalmente fora de cogitação....muitoo caroooo para um provedor de internet;, aliás caro pra qualquer coisa...
mensalidades a partir de R$ 79,90 ou comprar o aparelho por mais de R$ 1.000,00 ...

----------


## 1929

1.000,00?

Tô fora. A idéia seria usar ele para fornecer internet para quem não tem computador.
Já tinha enviado uma consulta para eles. Inclusive com algumas sugestões. Já que ele é thin-client, seria o caso de prover umas duas portas usb, uma para teclado e outra para um pendrive ou hd externo. E o assinante usar a tv ou então um monitor baratinho?
Tu já imaginou um servidor central e uma pasta para o assinante com um espaço no HD para ele guardar alguns arquivos básicos? Sem problema de virus, sem incomodo para formatar, tudo sendo feito remotamente? O famoso terminar burro.

Faz tempo que procuro algo que pudesse usar mas que fosse econômico. Com 1.000 nem pensar.

----------


## MorpheusX

Um programa completo e com o V8!!!

Any Video Converter

Vale a pena testar... Gente quer dizer o que aparelho dos caras custa 1 mil? Cada um? Eles devem esta doidos... Eu fico P da vida com o pessoal da CIANET, eles tem um projeto de ipTV parado... Porque querem enfiar na gente fibra... Como eu ja disse, e facil e querer vender... Mas a burocracia e gigante!!! :/

----------


## elsamuray

cara, é a ideia proposta por mim ee pelo morpheusx outro dia, mas vem ca, 1000 realmente é muito, nao teria tiny client por ai que de pra ser utiizado destaforma que queremos??????? 
pelas especificaçoes que vi da ate pra utiliza-lo para digital signage como pretendo, mas a 1mil cada unidade é mais que inviavel, ja tava achando caro miniPC a cerca de 600 reais, (alguns de 1200 pra mais).

----------


## MorpheusX

Acho... Não tenho certeza... que achei algo seria ate viavel em vez do minipc... TABLETS... Android tem DLNA nativo!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1929

Comprei uma "joça" destas chiling-ling. Mas o manual segue a tendência do tamanho do produto. é um manual miserável de pequeno, e ainda com uma letrinha desgramada...
Fui dar uma revisada no manual, já que nunca tinha lido pelo esforço que exige.
Mas não fala nada em DLNA. 
Na parte que fala sobre vídeio diz: Suporta AVI, RMV8, MKV, FLV e outros formatos. Saída de vídeo HDMI.

Morpheus, já que se vai procurar uma solução para usar como decoder, não teria como usar para prover o acesso a internet, nos casos onde o usuário não tem um computador?

Dá uma olhada neste: A empresa

E se for o caso de ter que desenvolver algo, este ajudaria? Gabinete Thin Client Mini Pc X 86 64mb/ Ram /512 - R$ 99,00 no MercadoLivre

----------


## adrianofante

Pessoal, tirei o dia hoje pra procurar um server dlna free, e na minha opinião o melhorzinho foi o SERVIIO.

Caso alguém tenha outro melhor favor postar. 

Outro detalhe, na minha opinião se ficarmos discutindo sobre hardware vamos fugir do assunto principal, afinal a ideia 'e prover DLNA/UPNP através de qualquer dispositivo (pc, celular, tv, dvd, etc...) em uma rede roteada, então vamos nos atentar somente a isso no momento.

ou seja, FAZER COM QUE QUALQUER DISPOSITIVO DA REDE LOCAL ACESSE UM SERVIDOR CENTRAL ATRAVÉS DE NOSSO PROVEDOR!

MORPHEUS SE EU ESTIVER ERRADO ME CORRIJA, AFINAL FOI VOCÊ QUEM DEU INICIO AO PROJETO!

t+ pessoal

----------


## elsamuray

e no tablet da pro cliente utiliza-lo de outras formas tbm, correto?, 
mas vem ca morpheusX, como conectar o tablet na rede? so se for sem fio, pois a maioria nao tem entrada pra cabos de rede, logo teriamos que ter um roteador wireless na casa do cliente? ou vc encontrou um a um bom preço????

aaa e nao se esqueça do mini setup-box android que citei outro dia, ja to esperando o que comprei da china chegar pra testar...

----------


## 1929

O tablet que tenho, dá para usar um adaptador USB x RJ45. Eu não uso assim, mas já vi um igual e funcionava beleza no cabo.

----------


## MorpheusX

No Android Market tem um monte de cliente DLNA...
Uma coisa... Eu não vejo a NETFLIX e outras... Falando em aparelhos.. So vejo eles falando em USE o que voce ja tem!!!  :Frown: 

Ainda nao testei esse SERVIIO!!!

Semana que vem preciso de ajuda com mikrotik e tambem alguem que saiba algo sobre roteamento... Quero fazer o ultimo teste!!! E se de certo ja temos 90% como ja funcionar via WEB e aparelhos DLNA!!! Depois a gente procurar um setbox!!!

----------


## grande999

boa noite MorpheusX...
nao manjo quase nada de nada...kkk...trampo em um provedor...tenho voltande de apreder como se faz esse servidor DLNA muito legal mesmo...se por gentileza puder me manda os tutos para que eu possa estudar....seria otimo

email: [email protected]

no que eu puder ajudar....ajudarei...

obrigado.

----------


## adrianofante

> No Android Market tem um monte de cliente DLNA...
> Uma coisa... Eu não vejo a NETFLIX e outras... Falando em aparelhos.. So vejo eles falando em USE o que voce ja tem!!! 
> 
> Ainda nao testei esse SERVIIO!!!
> 
> Semana que vem preciso de ajuda com mikrotik e tambem alguem que saiba algo sobre roteamento... Quero fazer o ultimo teste!!! E se de certo ja temos 90% como ja funcionar via WEB e aparelhos DLNA!!! Depois a gente procurar um setbox!!!


MorpheusX, qual a sua idéia para funcionar via web? 
pois de todos servers DLNA que testei o único que cria uma interface web é o ISEDORA e ele não é free, e a interface é bem fraquinha...

fico no aguardo das informações....obrigado.

----------


## viunet

Tenho uma ideia... para ver os arquivos via navegador, se for possivel instalar um sevidor html no xbmc e possivel fazer uma pagima e apenas link dos videos... aki uso um sistema de wordpress .. que com arquivos certos e plugins e possivel roda arquivos em avi e flv ou wepm(vp8), etc....

----------


## osmano807

Ô Eduardo, e o trem dos Russos, não avançou?

Conseguiu fazer o advert do upnp via pppoe?

----------


## Claudio

Estou testando alguns server via windows
testei e gostei de 2

Mezzmo: Muito bom com opções avançadas de configuraçao. Não consegui abrir interface web ( acesso pelo navegador ) pro cliente final, no xbox e no windows media player abre perfeitamente.

Tversity: Pratico e rápido, conta com interface web para o cliente final, roda de boa no xbox e media player

Estou atras de um que tenha uma interface amigável pro cliente abrir pelo navegador, tipo com pastas e tal, o tversity apresenta uma pagina em flash, converte todos os videos para flv, roda perfeito, mas so aparece umas listas com as pastas, tipo musicas, filmes ... 

Vou preparar um video por aqui, posto em breve

----------


## Claudio

Amigo Adriano, instalei o isedora, o mesmo não roda nenhum video, da erro em todos os formatos, flv, divx, vob, etc.

A questão de ser pago tenho um serial pra teste, mesmo assim nao vai, nem com versão free nem com a registrada, se fosse falta de codec aki no meu pc, os outros servers iria rodar de boa.

Experimenta o Tversity, muito bom, so falta uma interface web melhor, é isso q to procurando, pois o cliente final vai ver pelo navegador, uns 5% tem dlna em casa como tv, games, etc ...

Abraço

----------


## Claudio

> Tenho uma ideia... para ver os arquivos via navegador, se for possivel instalar um sevidor html no xbmc e possivel fazer uma pagima e apenas link dos videos... aki uso um sistema de wordpress .. que com arquivos certos e plugins e possivel roda arquivos em avi e flv ou wepm(vp8), etc....
> 
> Anexo 33462



Amigo, pelo Tversity consigo linkar os arquivos pelo media player, ele toca com stream, problema é que so vai rodar no IE, pode passar algumas dicas ae como está fazendo ??

----------


## viunet

> Amigo, pelo Tversity consigo linkar os arquivos pelo media player, ele toca com stream, problema é que so vai rodar no IE, pode passar algumas dicas ae como está fazendo ??


amigo tem como mostra ums printscreen ;;; como fica ele no navegador e no media play

----------


## Claudio

fiz melhor, fiz um video, estamos em testes ...




ainda tem muito que fazer para colocar pros clientes ...

----------


## adrianofante

> Amigo, pelo Tversity consigo linkar os arquivos pelo media player, ele toca com stream, problema é que so vai rodar no IE, pode passar algumas dicas ae como está fazendo ??


Fala pessoal, pra rodar pelo firefox instale esse plugin Download wmpfirefoxplugin.exe free - Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin

----------


## adrianofante

> Amigo Adriano, instalei o isedora, o mesmo não roda nenhum video, da erro em todos os formatos, flv, divx, vob, etc.
> 
> A questão de ser pago tenho um serial pra teste, mesmo assim nao vai, nem com versão free nem com a registrada, se fosse falta de codec aki no meu pc, os outros servers iria rodar de boa.
> 
> Experimenta o Tversity, muito bom, so falta uma interface web melhor, é isso q to procurando, pois o cliente final vai ver pelo navegador, uns 5% tem dlna em casa como tv, games, etc ...
> 
> Abraço


teste o SERVIIO

----------


## MorpheusX

> Ô Eduardo, e o trem dos Russos, não avançou?
> 
> Conseguiu fazer o advert do upnp via pppoe?


Avançou cavalademente... Mais eles estão usando o Isedora + novo codec do Youtube... O DLNA roda em praticamente em tudo... Pricipalmente em qualquer navegador....

Vou fazer o video em breve mostrando tudo!!!

----------


## MorpheusX

Ah ta... 
Sobre porque roda e apenas alguns navegadores... E o plugin... O certo e arrumar apenas um PLUGIN expecifico para todos... Eu vou terminar meus testes e em breve eu posto o video começando do zero!!!

----------


## adrianofante

> Avançou cavalademente... Mais eles estão usando o Isedora + novo codec do Youtube... O DLNA roda em praticamente em tudo... Pricipalmente em qualquer navegador....
> 
> Vou fazer o video em breve mostrando tudo!!!


que projeto é esse?? tem como compartilhar ai com a gente?

valeu..

----------


## MorpheusX

> que projeto é esse?? tem como compartilhar ai com a gente?
> 
> valeu..



Infelizmente não... E um projeto deles fechado... Mais estou fazendo o modelo tupiniquim... Dando um jeitinho brasileiro!!! Vou postar o video ainda essa semana, finalizando tudo... Agora so vai depender de alguem para fazer a parte de redercionamento no mikrotik e radios... para que a porta uPnP passe sem nenhum problema.

----------


## Claudio

Achei um tuto básico sobre o serviio no debian, vou instalar ele no meu mk-auth que roda sobre o debian, parece bem bacana, estou em viagem e volto amanhã para a base, e ae vou poder testar... 
A principio vou desenvolver um layout html mesmo, com capas dos filmes e breve descrição, igual eu vi do colega, mas a idéia não e linkar apenas o avi no player, e sim o dlna converter pq ele calcula tudo, inclusive a qualidade da transmissão...

----------


## sidneiadriano

ola amigos tb gostaria de participar desse projet
[email protected]

----------


## eduarlei

> Achei um tuto básico sobre o serviio no debian, vou instalar ele no meu mk-auth que roda sobre o debian, parece bem bacana, estou em viagem e volto amanhã para a base, e ae vou poder testar... 
> A principio vou desenvolver um layout html mesmo, com capas dos filmes e breve descrição, igual eu vi do colega, mas a idéia não e linkar apenas o avi no player, e sim o dlna converter pq ele calcula tudo, inclusive a qualidade da transmissão...



Amigo pode passar onde conseguiu este tutorial ? eu tb tenho um mk-auth na minha rede, redira uma boa, pois asim economizaria um CPU.

----------


## felipezatta

> Olá pessoal, sempre venho buscando alternativas para agregar valores no provedor, afinal a concorrência está cada dia mais dificil! e uma das minhas tentativas foi com um servidor DLNA, testei vários....vários mesmo rsrs...fazer ele rodar dentro da rede interna foi fácil, o que eu não consigui AINDA foi com que o cliente que está atrás de um nano configurado como router acessar o server...mas enfim estou disposto a ajudar no que estiver ao meu alcance, meu msn é [email protected] , ahh...uma das coisas que fiz para agregar foi um siste de filmes onde eu crio um filtro no site e somente usuários de dentro da rede acessam, mas vou liberar temporariamente para que quiser dar uma olhada, é só acessar Olá Telecom | Cinema Online - Filmes, Séries, Entretenimento e Diversão!
> 
> até mais galera!


Adriano, muito bacana o seu site, você montou com Media Player?

----------


## adrianofante

> Adriano, muito bacana o seu site, você montou com Media Player?


SIM..joomla e plugin do media player

----------


## Claudio

Nao consegui fazer o serviio rodar no mk auth, instalei o twonky nele, mas nao gostei, parece q ele nao ta codificando, está transmitindo em avi mesmo, não achei configuraçoes avançadas nele, o mesmo é trial custa 19 U$ acho eu, se fosse bom iria comprar, quanto ao chrome ta rolando, instalei o plugin...

----------


## Claudio

Sou brasileiro e não desisto nunca... instalei a versão antiga do twonky no mk auth, consegui ativar o transcoder... estou em testes ... já criei a regra no mikrotik ta liberando 5 megas pra saida do mk auth e ta rodando de boa aki, vou testando ... a hora que tiver algo mais concreto vou postando ...

----------


## Claudio

Adriano muito show seu site, gostaria de saber roda em server dedicado ou algum linux interno ?

----------


## Claudio

Vixxi ninguem mais participando... será q ninguem esta fazendo testes ou estamos apenas esperando a receita do morpheu ???

----------


## adrianofante

> Adriano muito show seu site, gostaria de saber roda em server dedicado ou algum linux interno ?


roda em um servidor de hospedagem com Cpanel.

----------


## eduarlei

> Sou brasileiro e não desisto nunca... instalei a versão antiga do twonky no mk auth, consegui ativar o transcoder... estou em testes ... já criei a regra no mikrotik ta liberando 5 megas pra saida do mk auth e ta rodando de boa aki, vou testando ... a hora que tiver algo mais concreto vou postando ...


Amigo Pode passar qual vc instalo ai ?
Tenho aki um Mk-auth e quero testa tb tem algum tuto ?

----------


## Claudio

Não tem tuto pronto não amigo... hehehe
peguei um pedaço aki e outro ali e fui testando, vou te passar como fiz

Faça login como root e baixe o arquivo com extensão .sh
wget http://www.twonky.com/upfiles/twonky....2.5-6.0.23.sh
depois de a permissão para o arquivo:
chmod 744 twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-6.0.23.sh
depois execute o script
sudo ./twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-6.0.23.sh
depois acesse o ip de seu mk-auth com a porta 9000 no final exemplo 172.31.255.2:9000 
pronto, compartilhe as pastas, no caso joguei uns 3 filmes para uma pasta dentro do hd do mk-auth e compartilhei esta pasta. Obs se não abrir com a porta 9000 tente a 9001, 
Importante para vc ativar o transcode do twonky edite o arquivo /usr/local/twonkymedia/cgi-bin/ffmpeg location 
onde está c:/ffmpeg altere para /usr/bin
é necessário instalar o ffmpeg através do comando
sudo apt-get install ffmpeg

Aqui ta fungando bem, ele é trial, tem q registrar o twonky, mas ele so abre pelo media player nas paginas personalizadas que criei, mas estou parado com o projeto por dois motivos:
1 - filme dual audio no media player toca os dois juntos, tem q ripar de novo apenas com um audio
2 - não abre com flash player, gostaria de usar um player em flash

Estou esperando o pessoal e o morpheu pra gente trocar informações

criei uma regra no mikrotik, jogando pra porta especifica que libera 5 megas por cliente para o twonky, é suficiente e não vai congestionar a rede... 

Adriano ta show o site, Parabéns... tem como usar um player em flash e pode dizer qual media server ta usando se não for demais ???

segue alguns prints


http://imageupload.org/en/file/198864/001.jpg.html

http://imageupload.org/en/file/198865/002.jpg.html 

http://imageupload.org/en/file/198866/003.jpg.html

http://imageupload.org/en/file/198863/004.jpg.html

----------


## Claudio

Instalei aqui o xbmc show de bola, lindo visual, completo ... mas não consegui abrir em outro pc da rede, abre uma pagina mas como controle remoto, se conseguisse rodar ele em outro pc da rede como o tversity ae era so correr pro abraço, alguém ja mexeu com ele ?

----------


## Claudio

topico morreu, povo so fica esperando receitinha de bolo ae nao vai pra frente mesmo....

----------


## elsamuray

Claudio, infelizmente parece isto mesmo, eu to acompanhando o topico, ja testei a maioria dos servers antes mesmo de se abrir este topico, acho que o morpheusX que começou com essa ideia, agora infelizmente estou sem tempo pra acompanhar ativamente, estou tendo que aprender sobre adição de videos, e correr atras de equipamentos para um projeto de sinalização digital aqui em minha cidade, entao ta foda, fora a faculdade, estou tendo que começar o TCC denovo affs... 
pena que ainda tem gnt esperando "o bolo" ja pronto kkkk, nem receita quer.

----------


## 1929

Forum é assim mesmo. Nem todos tem o conhecimento para aprofundar o tema, mas tem interesse.
Acompanho deste o início, mas como não tenho este conhecimento, vou só aproveitando as esperiencias relatadas, para ampliar as possibilidades futuras.
Parabenizo os companheiros que estão testando todas as possibilidades.
Talvêz isso possa ser classificado como receita de bolo, depois de pronto.
Mas acho que foi essa a idéia do MorpheusX desde o início.
E ele pelo que já relatou em outros tópicos o tempo dele também não é tão livre assim.

----------


## Claudio

Verdade, amigos tempo é coisa rara para quem trabalha com provedores e redes, falei com o morpheu, ele esbarrou em problemas de roteamento, e no meu caso esbarrei em compatibilidade de navegadores.
O Tversity por enquanto roda em todos, mas o visual deixa muito a desejar... 
Isedora roda filé no chrome, IE da erro de javascript e no Firefox da erro tbm...
Twonky testei em linux, mas como disse tem q abrir por plugin media player, ae ja viu né, cliente não sabe instalar plugin, não ve nada, ae so vai rodar no IE..
.
Por enquanto é isso, esta semana chega minha RB 1100 AHX2 ae vou botar o tversity pra rodar na rede, em modo teste, pq em testes minha 450G foi parar nos 70% de processamento brincando ...
.
Por enquanto é só pessoal, abraço e vamos lá em busca da receita ... hehehe

----------


## elsamuray

eu acabei de pensar aqui, tem algum servidor deste em codigo aberto? ou com o codigo fonte liberado? talvez fosse possivel modificar um ou aproveitar parte do codigo pra fazer funcionar em um navegador

----------


## MorpheusX

Ta vamos la... Passei esses dias doente e arrumando meu provedor... Ainda falta muito pra arrumar...

Mais seguinte, depois de testes com webM (VP8) que roda em tudo que e treco de navegador sem plugins... Descobri um problema serio... Se eu uso o famoso Isedora para roda o DLNA, so o CHROME roda... O resto nada... Tem que puxar um plugin, mais não to com tempo para achar o plugin dos navegadores... Quem fazer o favor de achar poste aqui...

Outra coisa... pelo que andei estudando so DLNA e ROTEAMENTO... E o seguinte...

1 - Caso PPPoE, para funcionar legal, o servidor vai te que esta na mesma facha de ips do clientes... 
Ou seja? Na facha de ip de conexão da internet... E não na facha de conexão do RADIO...

2 - Outra coisa... Cliente que tiver roteador ligado ao radio, tem que deixar o sinal do radio passar direto...

Eu to sem tempo mesmo... Mais se tiver alguem que possa me ajudar com o mikrotik... Me adiciona no MSN: [email protected]
So falta testar isso de roteamento...

----------


## yuslen dos santos ribeiro

de uma olhada neste link talvez podera ajudar vcs.
Google Project Hosting
acompanhando para futuro projeto.

----------


## WordNet

Pessoal o projeto parece que está bem parado né?
vou dar um up
instalei o Isedora em uma maquina
enxi a maquina de videos e configurei o ip dessa maquina
muito simples mesmo fiz uma pagina HTML com cada clipe e seu link no Isedora
ao clicar cai na tela do video mais da a seguinte mensagem:
This video is not supported for playback
isso é plugin certo? mais não axo um plugin para consertar isso
se alguém poder me dar uma luz
estamos proximos de concluir isso pessoal vamos lá
a parte técnica ta no papo, então vamos lá

----------


## WordNet

problema resolvido
os videos em AVI e VOB não rodaram, concerteza é plugin
agora MP4 rodou de boa

----------


## MorpheusX

WorldNet

Voce errou e acertou ao mesmo tempo... O navegador CHROME tem suporte (plugin) para DLNA, os outros tem que achar... Para isso funcionar era so voce digitar o ip da maquina no chrome e a porta web que voce configurou no isedora...  :Smile: 

Falta a gente descubrir os plugins do explorer e do firefox

----------


## WordNet

> WorldNet
> 
> Voce errou e acertou ao mesmo tempo... O navegador CHROME tem suporte (plugin) para DLNA, os outros tem que achar... Para isso funcionar era so voce digitar o ip da maquina no chrome e a porta web que voce configurou no isedora... 
> 
> Falta a gente descubrir os plugins do explorer e do firefox


é verdade, apenas no chrome e não axei nada que podesse me ajudar para os outros navegadores (vou seguir procurando)
mais é isso pessoal aqui usando o isedora ta 100% funcional
a principio uma pagina HTML com o link "Assistir agora" linkando o video lá no isedora
esbarrei na parte que minha rede é 70% pppoe, pois vai usar o link do cliente
a principio resolvi usando uma regra que marca o ip do servidor com isedora e libera na qeue tree 3mb, que dá tranquilo para carregar os filmes
quando eu resolver toda essa parte vou atraz das locadoras, a principio tenho 2 que aceitaram na hora, só falta acertar detalhe$
abraço!

----------


## WordNet

> Porque voces planejam usar computadores domesticos para implementar tv a cabo ?
> 
> Creio que seria mais viável e util economicamente usar set top boxes baseadas em linux, onde há perfeito controle sobre os softwares instalados.
> 
> Uma beagleboard poderia ter o Xorg e o Chrome instalados ou algum software alternativo como o video4linux.


a principio não é TV a Cabo
e sim uma VOD
eu mesmo estou procurando ver a essencia do negócio e ver se realmente funciona bem, se sim e der certo vou atraz dos set top box 
comecei a mexer nisso sábado então falta muito rsrsrsrsr

----------


## viunet

amigo vc teria algum modelos de set top boxes.. para recomendar.

----------


## viunet

> Não posso recomendar pois isso é um projeto ainda em andamento, mas dou um exemplo relativamente barato :
> 
> Media Google Android 2.2 Hd 1080p Multi Media Player Tv Box - R$ 220,00 no MercadoLivre




Amigo poderiamos abri um topico para trazer ideias de set top boxes e projetos... para nao atrapalha o dnla;;;;

----------


## MorpheusX

> na verdade esse android tv aparementemente é compativel com dlna


Sim, ele tem um DLNA nativo... Mais não ativo... Nesse caso tem que ativar no MARKET... Mais e de graça!!! E tem varios!!!

----------


## MorpheusX

> sera que os R$250 reais desse aparelho é barato o suficiente para montar uma rede de VOD ?


Eu acho o preço um pouco ainda salgado... mais... eu tava vendo, pode ser salgado... mais e mais barato do que um tablet...  :Smile:

----------


## eduarlei

Pessoal como anda o projeto ?

----------


## werla

Olá pessoal, tenho muito interece nesse projeto, aqui temos uma rede mista ftth e 5.8.

----------


## MorpheusX

Ok, o projeto esta parado no BRASIL, mais ja esta funcionando no EUA, MEXICO e etc... So parei de fazer por falta de ajuda com MIKROTIK e agora para completar com o famigerado RADIOS dos clientes... Quem quiser ajudar com o REDERECIONAMENTO do DLNA no MIKROTIK para para pelo HOTSPOT e PPPoE, entrem em contato comigo: [email protected]
Quem tiver ideia de como passar os IPS e PORTAS do DLNA, atraves do MIKROTIK e dos radios, entre em contato tambem...

Agora quem quiser fazer seu servidor para ver filmes ON-LINE igual ao Youtube: www.youtube.com/xl

Façam suas perguntas aqui, que eu vou começar a falar de como codificar os videos para se assistido em WEB!!! 

Agradeço turma!!

----------


## eduarlei

Amigo qual servidor e tu esta usando ? 
Como codificar os videos para web ?
Quero colocar um site para meus clientes ?
Vou começar a testa aki ? 
Esta semana mas não sei por onde começar ?

----------


## Barra

> Ok, o projeto esta parado no BRASIL, mais ja esta funcionando no EUA, MEXICO e etc... So parei de fazer por falta de ajuda com MIKROTIK e agora para completar com o famigerado RADIOS dos clientes... Quem quiser ajudar com o REDERECIONAMENTO do DLNA no MIKROTIK para para pelo HOTSPOT e PPPoE, entrem em contato comigo: [email protected]
> Quem tiver ideia de como passar os IPS e PORTAS do DLNA, atraves do MIKROTIK e dos radios, entre em contato tambem...
> 
> Agora quem quiser fazer seu servidor para ver filmes ON-LINE igual ao Youtube: www.youtube.com/xl
> 
> Façam suas perguntas aqui, que eu vou começar a falar de como codificar os videos para se assistido em WEB!!! 
> 
> Agradeço turma!!


mano quero entra em contato com vc me add no msn: [email protected] moro em manaus tbm quero colocar o dlna no meu serve.

----------


## edmarmega

se não fosse o preço esse aqui seria ideal, pois serve em qualquer tv.
e hj a maior parte que possui hdmi, ja é smartv.

----------


## muriloc4

Amigos Fiz Alguns Teste que Foi o Seguinte.
Instalei um Servidor Samba e Criei as Pasta de Videos e as Permissões de Usuario para Acesso.
Depois Usei Um PC Com XBMCbuntu e adicionei para acessar esse servidor samba. liberando por usuario e senha.
coloquei o xbmc para atualizar as capas e tudo certo ao iniciar e nofigicar via feeds novos conteudos..ficou um luxo.
vale a pena testar, o IPAD e Android tem controle remoto para o XBMC.

Outra Situação Foi Usar o Dlink Boxee, Parecido com o XBMC mas ele é Hardware + Software tbm com suporte ao samba.
Mais Aindaem Teste.

a Minha Terceira Opçõa é Usar o Player em Html 5 e o ffmpeg para coverter para flv. ja ate comecei a fazer a pagina aqui.

Um Set-top-box com XBMC conectando a um server por Samba ou FTP seria uma boa...

vamos ver ai galera...

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Quem tiver oportunidade, vá ao ABTA 2012 (Associação Brasileira de Televisão por Assinatura) é gratuito, começou ontem e vai até o dia 02/08/12.

No evento obtive muita informação e opções para transmissão de TV como ter gerenciamento e controle do assinante que se chama "CAS", como receber os canais analógicos e digitais por "Encoder", entender qual o melhor encapsulamento de pacotes para H.263, Mpeg 2 ou 4 para diferentes tecnologias que chega na casa do cliente, tive um bom aprendizado em tecnologias que levam o sinal de Internet, Voz e TV ao cliente como HPNA, Moca e CMTS/Docsys que atendem com um unico equipamento de 120 a 2 mil clientes simultaneamente, no caso do Docsys apenas adicionando no headhand placas pode chegar facilmente em 200 mil clientes.

Recomendo a todos, para quem não consiguir ir por N motivos, pegue a planta de expositores e acessar o site para conhecer as diversar soluções.

Site: www.abta2012.com.br


Anderson

----------


## actionnet

Pena ki o projeto esta parado! :Afraid:

----------


## farias

Bom dia, pessoal vamos reanimar o projeto... estou pensando em montagem de servidores.

----------


## jeffparre

vamos animar pessoal, to prensando em criar uma locadora legalizada pros meus clientes, apenas pros clientes. Nao sei nem por onde comecar, preciso de ajudar de vc´s, quem puder agradeco desde já.

Abracos

----------


## eduarlei

Caiu o tópico ???

----------


## usuario2012

certo eu também to pensando em criar um locadora pro meus clientes como eu faço isso o sistema queria como se fosse tipo netflix mais eles pagassem cada filme e qual aparelho utilizar na ponto pra receber esse filmes

----------


## Zarttron

Pra min seria interessante, pois fechei a minha locadora a +/- 1 ano e tenho em torno de 3200 dvds, em torno de 2000 titulos todos com notas fiscais. Se alguem precisar de uma cobaia de testes estou a disposição.

----------


## usuario2012

amigo vc queria vender sua locadora para min pois estou interessado mais primeiro preciso saber como isso funciona vc me manda seu msn que eu falo com tigo obrigadooo

----------


## viunet

amigos ques esta realmnte disposto a toca o projeto ... vamos fazer um grudo para estuda e desenvolver.. no servidor de midea....

me add no skype que vamos conersando.. skype: agnaldojosedasilva

----------


## zemkt

> Ok, o projeto esta parado no BRASIL, mais ja esta funcionando no EUA, MEXICO e etc... So parei de fazer por falta de ajuda com MIKROTIK e agora para completar com o famigerado RADIOS dos clientes... Quem quiser ajudar com o REDERECIONAMENTO do DLNA no MIKROTIK para para pelo HOTSPOT e PPPoE, entrem em contato comigo: [email protected]
> Quem tiver ideia de como passar os IPS e PORTAS do DLNA, atraves do MIKROTIK e dos radios, entre em contato tambem...
> 
> Agora quem quiser fazer seu servidor para ver filmes ON-LINE igual ao Youtube: www.youtube.com/xl
> 
> Façam suas perguntas aqui, que eu vou começar a falar de como codificar os videos para se assistido em WEB!!! 
> 
> Agradeço turma!!



Olá colega, nao quero direcionar o projeto para um sub-foco, mas testei algumas "cosinhas" aqui sobre streamingd(video)multcast ou seja( pelo que entendi) eu vou transmitir e todos que acessarem o enderço irao assistir ao mesmo tempo, sem opção de cada um acessa o que quer...rs Para nao consumir todo meu up usei alguns servidores que retransmitiam para um certo numero d epessoas,a principio usei o justin.tv, criando uma conta pegando a configuracao e transmitindo pelo VIDblaster(um otimo programa para transmissao, é como vc tivesse varios dvds, varias cameras etc... Mas fiquei limitado a usuarios e bandas... depois fui pra outros servers de streaming/video, e sempre a mesma coisa esbarrando em conexoes simultaneas, e publicidades de mais....

Nessa sua empreitada no projeto dlna, nao achou nada (servidor) pra usar em streamming ( ao vivo) 
tipo: eu instalar um servidor aqui na minah maquina pra poder transmitir ao vivo pelo menso pra umas 100 pessoas simultaneas e com as minhas proprias propagandas ?

Sorte aê com seu projeto
abs

----------


## edmarmega

P/ streaming ao vivo, vc pode usar o VLC em um linux, usando multicast, porem vc pode usar o VLC transmitindo p/ o PeerCast, e usar uma rede P2P, ai cada ponto cliente passa ser um transmissor.

A vantagem do streaming ao vivo é que usa menos banda devido ao multicast, porem vc não dá liberdade o cliente escolher o que quer assistir.

Sistemas como NetFlix usa servidores Rwindows com player no site usando o Silverlight isso impede o uso de programas p/ baixar o filme que esta sendo assistido assim como todos fazem no youtube.

Na minha opnião o problema não esta em transmitir na rede interna e sim como proteger os arquivos transmitidos, pois DLNA e outros sistemas permitem que o usuário baixe o conteudo, causando assim pirataria e vc pode pagar o pato por isso.

----------


## delegato

Servidor DLNA poder ser usado para transmitir conteúdos ao-vivo, por exemplo o canal discovery, tenho disponível, que softwares poderia ser usados para transformá-lo em streaming, atraves de uma placa de captura etc. Obrigado.

----------


## Netdriver

Gostaria de trabahar no projeto trabalho com mikrotik a mais de 10 anos des da primeira versão e desenvolvo sistemas de Iptv

----------


## BrenoB

onde encontro esse material [email protected]

----------


## flacknet

Estou usando o Serviio, versão 1.4 Licença de Avaliação, na minha TV LG, de vez em quando desconecta do Serviio e tenho que fazer tudo de novo.
Qual servidor DNLA que é indicado para colocar na rede?
*Serviio, PS3 Media Server,* 

Para rede bridge, é fácil usar, mais quem possui rede roteada, como fazer?
o Serviio, usa 2 portas:




> Also make sure that *TCP port 8895 and UDP 1900 are open in your firewall.*


Já tentei abrir elas no roteador e também no Mikrotik, mais não consigo enxergar se o servidor DNLA estiver depois do Roteador.

Pelo que vi, a porta UDP 1900, é usada pelo Upnp.

Já habilitei o Upnp no mikrotik também, mais nada

Por acaso auguem sabe como eu possa fazer para pegar outras redes ( minha rede é toda roteada aqui, uso OSPF ), ja tentei redirecionar a porta UDP 1900 e TCP 8895 para o servidor que esta rodando o Serviio, nao funcionou, não rastreia o Servidor DNLA

----------


## edmarmega

> Estou usando o Serviio, versão 1.4 Licença de Avaliação, na minha TV LG, de vez em quando desconecta do Serviio e tenho que fazer tudo de novo.
> Qual servidor DNLA que é indicado para colocar na rede?
> *Serviio, PS3 Media Server,* 
> 
> Para rede bridge, é fácil usar, mais quem possui rede roteada, como fazer?
> o Serviio, usa 2 portas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ola eu estava olhando o site do Serviio o preço da licença dele é US$25,00 é apenas 25 dolares mesmo, e por quanto tempo?
Pq isso em R$ vai dar oque 50 a 60 na licença do programa?
E se eu entendi com a licença ele vem com o Media Browser para abrir com pcs tablet e celular, sem limite de usuarios ou conexoes.

Olha bem Interessante. da para colocar um desse junto ao mikrotik, assim todos na rede teriam acesso a ele.

att
muito obrigado

Att
muito obrigado

----------


## flacknet

Correto, por isso estou testando ele, não precisa fica instalando um montão de coisa para ter um servidor de filme.

So esta faltando e usar o protocolo DNLA atras de roteadores.




> Ola eu estava olhando o site do Serviio o preço da licença dele é US$25,00 é apenas 25 dolares mesmo, e por quanto tempo?
> Pq isso em R$ vai dar oque 50 a 60 na licença do programa?
> E se eu entendi com a licença ele vem com o Media Browser para abrir com pcs tablet e celular, sem limite de usuarios ou conexoes.
> 
> Olha bem Interessante. da para colocar um desse junto ao mikrotik, assim todos na rede teriam acesso a ele.
> 
> att
> muito obrigado
> 
> ...

----------


## flacknet

Achei o Media Browser Server grátis, olhe aqui:
http://www.mediabrowser3.com/download/

Este programa vem embutido no Serviio, agora só falta traduzir ele

----------


## muriloc4

> Achei o Media Browser Server grátis, olhe aqui:
> http://www.mediabrowser3.com/download/
> 
> Este programa vem embutido no Serviio, agora só falta traduzir ele


testando ...muito bom, mas teremos que traduzir par pt-BR...

----------


## flacknet

> testando ...muito bom, mas teremos que traduzir par pt-BR...


to fazendo isso agora.
As pasta dos arquivos fica aqui:
*C:\Users\beto\AppData\Roaming\MediaBrowser-Server\System\dashboard-ui
*Tem que habilitar para exibir os arquivos oculto do sistema para aparecer

----------


## xenyx

Tem alguem ainda trabalhando no projeto eu estou interesado e tenho ums software open source aqui que me pasaram e até tem plugin para pagina web feita em wordpress para os clientes ter acceso ao VOD desde a web tambem. 

add no skype quero trabalhar no projeto

----------


## MaxSolucao

Acompanhando.

----------


## 1929

> Acompanhando.


Prezado @*MaxSolucao* seja bem vindo ao forum do Underlinux... Uma pequena sugestão que vai ajudar a manter o forum organizado. Em lugar de postar acompanhando, utilize a "ferramenta de tópicos" localizada na barra logo acima do post. Ali marque a opção "Acompanhar Tópico". Assim cada vez que houver um post novo no tópico voce será informado.

----------


## MaxSolucao

Valeu pela dica. Realmente eu ñ sabia.
Obrigado.

----------


## csalex

Pessoal vamos la.
Ja estou a semanas quebrando a cuca.
O servidor dlna so vai funcionar direto na tv. por exemplo para que esta conectado no mesmo switc que o servidor de mídia estiver,seja sem fio ou com fio, caso contrario somente pelo o browser.
Para o caso de quem usa rede roteada não passa dlna nem por reza, não sei por que isso acontece.
Alguem tem uma solução ou sugestão ?

----------

